# Höhe / Starthöhe am Sigma BC14.16



## julfs (30. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,
irgendwie bin ich begriffsstutzig, was die Höheneninstellung am BC14.16 angeht.
Es gibt die Möglichkeit eine Starthöhen (1 + 2 für 2 Bikes) zu definieren sowie eine Höhe.
Ich finde aber keine Erklärung (die ich verstehe ;o)  ), was genau der Unterschied ist.
Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?
Meine Starthöhe Home 1 (+2)  ist 60mNN. Wann oder was genau gebe ich dann bei der Höhe ein?

Gruß aus dem Weserbergland


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (30. Dezember 2016)

Du wirst regelmäßig das Gefühl haben vom Tacho verarscht zu werden.
Stellst Du das Fahrrad ab und der Tacho zeigt Dir noch Deine korrekte Höhe an, kann es bei der nächsten Nutzung sein daß der Tacho irgend etwas anderes im Display stehen hat.
Dafür "hinterlegst" Du die "Starthöhe".
Indem Du auf die hinterlegte Höhe Reset durchführts, korrigierst Du diese Merkwürdigkeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobby88 (21. Februar 2017)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Du wirst regelmäßig das Gefühl haben vom Tacho verarscht zu werden.
> Stellst Du das Fahrrad ab und der Tacho zeigt Dir noch Deine korrekte Höhe an, kann es bei der nächsten Nutzung sein daß der Tacho irgend etwas anderes im Display stehen hat.
> Dafür "hinterlegst" Du die "Starthöhe".
> Indem Du auf die hinterlegte Höhe Reset durchführts, korrigierst Du diese Merkwürdigkeiten.



Diese "Merkwürdigkeiten" entstehen übrigens dadurch, dass der Tacho die Höhe barometrisch, also durch Änderungen des Luftdrucks misst. Wenn sich dieser aber langsam/"langfristig" durch das Wetter ändert, glaubt der Tacho, dass sich auch dessen Höhe verändert hätte. Woher soll er schließlich unterscheiden, ob die Luftdruckänderung durch eine Änderung der Höhe oder durch eine allgemeine Änderung des Luftdrucks durchs Wetter entstanden ist. Daher "driftet" die Höhe dann, ist halt nur eine relative Messung, also ausgehend von einem Luftdruck, zu dem man eine Höhe definiert, kann gemessen werden, wie viel Meter man höher oder tiefer ist, sofern man davon ausgeht, dass sich das Wetter in der Zwischenzeit nicht (stark) geändert hat. Mit der Starthöhe kann man halt diesen Abgleich für die relative Messung durchführen.


----------



## beuze1 (21. Februar 2017)

Mit der Home-bzw Starthöhe hinterlegst Du Deine 60müNN.
Vor jeder Tour die du zuhause startest du einen Reset und der Tacho hat die richtige Höhe.
Wenn du im Urlaub, oder einem anderen Startplatz als zuhause bist gibst du die Höhe wenn bekannt, dann bei Höhe ein und musst deinen Homewert nicht verändern. Genauso kannst du die Höhe auf Tour verändern/anpassen wenn die Anzeige nicht mit der Realität übereinstimmt und du zB auf einem Gipfel/Berg mit bekannter Höhe stehst. Das Korrigieren der Höhe hat keinen Einfluss auf die bis dahin gemachten Höhenmeter, die werden korrekt angezeigt.


Di. 10:10
sehe jetzt erst.....
ist ja ein uralter Faden


----------



## Luke1304 (8. März 2021)

Auch wenn er alt ist: irgendwie bin ich zu Dämlich die Starthöhe in die ist-Höhe zu übernehmen... mal scheint es zu gehen, mal nicht. Wie ist die einzig wahre, richtige tastenkombi?


----------



## SIGMA-Support (9. März 2021)

Hallo @Luke1304,

du kannst das Höhenmenü über das gedrückt halten der unteren linken Taste öffnen.

Wähle nun die entsprechende Höhe aus und bestätige diesen Wert mit der oberen Taste.

Viele Grüße,
Steffen


----------



## Luke1304 (9. März 2021)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 17270384"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo @Luke1304,
> 
> du kannst das Höhenmenü über das gedrückt halten der unteren linken Taste öffnen.
> 
> ...


Vielen Dank! Ich hatte immer die obere Taste lang gedrückt (und manchmal anscheinend kurz genug ;-).


----------

